# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Si perballoj nje tradheti dhe zhgenjim

## Ester Mera

Sa kot mundimi te rikthesh dicka qe ke humbur,qe ndoshka ik vet e ti nuk e veren se deshiron ikjen nga ty.Sa tentative budallaqe qe te ben dhe ty te dukesh e tille, sepse mundohesh te besh dicka per nje fat qe sndreqet,edhepse un jam ajo qe do duhet te heq dore,prapeseprap un po mundohem ta shpetoj kete fat.Paramendoni un e lenduara mundohem qe te rikthej fajtorin.Absurd apo jo.Nje gje me sillet ne mendje pse cdo dite e  me shum  po rritet e bindja se ska me terheqje,se nuk mund te shpresoj ne perkushtimin e tij.Cdo dit po behet me e madhe pasiguria ne ndjenjat,ne dashurine,qe mendoja se ishte deri ne boten e pertejme.Spaska dhimbje e keputje shpirti me te madhe se vetedijesimi per dicka qe pakufishem ke besuar.Ne kete drame un urrej me se shumti vehten,forcen,durimin,mosguximin te bertas,pasigurine ne vendim.E tmershme,vetem nje i mbytur si un do e kuptonte,te tjeret jo.I vetmi bashkebisedues qe me ngushellоn eshte vetvetja ime,sepse e vetmja nevoj qe ke eshte te jesh me vehten e te bashkeqash me veten.Por un se kam kete luks,te jem vetem,sepse jetoj ne nje rreth ku ste ofrohet nji luks i tille.E tmershme.Dikush bashkendjen mund ta njoh kete ndjenje terorizuese.Pyes veten te ik,te rri larg,forces magnetike te dhembjes,te zhdukem,te rri me vehten sepse cdokush tjeter eshte i tepert.Sii do ja bente nje grua,e vrare,e shkallmuar ne besim,nje grua qe kish jeten qe kur zemerohej nga ajo kish nje butesi qe e zbutte ate,tash u zhduk,si do ja bente nje nene
 do mendonte foshnjet e saja pa faj apo nje zhgenjim jeterrenues.Sa ja kam lakmi atyre qe guxuan te merrnin perballe dhembjen e te largoheshin.Un me duket u tregova me e dobeta,durova,po ajo su fshiheshka,nuk harroheshka,cdo dit me mbyt mua,vullnetin,vrullin dhe enderat.Dhe un qendroj sleviz.Urrej vehten sepse smunda ta urrej ate.Kjo dhimbje shkaterron ne mua e jo ne ato perreth.E vetmja arsye me del para eshte gruaja,qendrestarja,durimtarja,e vetesakrifikuara.Si do reagonte burri ,ai do furfullonte,bertiste,shante,urrente,tradhetonte,br  aktiste,rrihte,vriste e fajsonte.Nje grua kto njejte do i bente por vehtes,do vetetorturohej,veteurrehej,vetelendohej.Sa keq kur ajo me energjine e saj krijon,jep bukuri,embelsi,dashuri,ngushelim,dhembushuri,param  endoni kete burim te pashtershem te turbullohet,helmohet,te nderpritet.Un po ajo grua,qe akoma kam plagen,po qendroj,rri,duroj dhe hesht.Heshtja eshte protesta ime,revolta ndaj botes femerore,ajo bote e femres qe eshte bashkepunetore e vrasjes se vetebesimit femeror.

----------

laguna blu (13-06-2015),Meriamun (23-03-2015)

----------


## KORCARI 2

> Sa kot mundimi te rikthesh dicka qe ke humbur,qe ndoshka ik vet e ti nuk e veren se deshiron ikjen nga ty.Sa tentative budallaqe qe te ben dhe ty te dukesh e tille, sepse mundohesh te besh dicka per nje fat qe sndreqet,edhepse un jam ajo qe do duhet te heq dore,prapeseprap un po mundohem ta shpetoj kete fat.Paramendoni un e lenduara mundohem qe te rikthej fajtorin.Absurd apo jo.Nje gje me sillet ne mendje pse cdo dite e  me shum  po rritet e bindja se ska me terheqje,se nuk mund te shpresoj ne perkushtimin e tij.Cdo dit po behet me e madhe pasiguria ne ndjenjat,ne dashurine,qe mendoja se ishte deri ne boten e pertejme.Spaska dhimbje e keputje shpirti me te madhe se vetedijesimi per dicka qe pakufishem ke besuar.Ne kete drame un urrej me se shumti vehten,forcen,durimin,mosguximin te bertas,pasigurine ne vendim.E tmershme,vetem nje i mbytur si un do e kuptonte,te tjeret jo.I vetmi bashkebisedues qe me ngushellоn eshte vetvetja ime,sepse e vetmja nevoj qe ke eshte te jesh me vehten e te bashkeqash me veten.Por un se kam kete luks,te jem vetem,sepse jetoj ne nje rreth ku ste ofrohet nji luks i tille.E tmershme.Dikush bashkendjen mund ta njoh kete ndjenje terorizuese.Pyes veten te ik,te rri larg,forces magnetike te dhembjes,te zhdukem,te rri me vehten sepse cdokush tjeter eshte i tepert.Sii do ja bente nje grua,e vrare,e shkallmuar ne besim,nje grua qe kish jeten qe kur zemerohej nga ajo kish nje butesi qe e zbutte ate,tash u zhduk,si do ja bente nje nene
>  do mendonte foshnjet e saja pa faj apo nje zhgenjim jeterrenues.Sa ja kam lakmi atyre qe guxuan te merrnin perballe dhembjen e te largoheshin.Un me duket u tregova me e dobeta,durova,po ajo su fshiheshka,nuk harroheshka,cdo dit me mbyt mua,vullnetin,vrullin dhe enderat.Dhe un qendroj sleviz.Urrej vehten sepse smunda ta urrej ate.Kjo dhimbje shkaterron ne mua e jo ne ato perreth.E vetmja arsye me del para eshte gruaja,qendrestarja,durimtarja,e vetesakrifikuara.Si do reagonte burri ,ai do furfullonte,bertiste,shante,urrente,tradhetonte,br  aktiste,rrihte,vriste e fajsonte.Nje grua kto njejte do i bente por vehtes,do vetetorturohej,veteurrehej,vetelendohej.Sa keq kur ajo me energjine e saj krijon,jep bukuri,embelsi,dashuri,ngushelim,dhembushuri,param  endoni kete burim te pashtershem te turbullohet,helmohet,te nderpritet.Un po ajo grua,qe akoma kam plagen,po qendroj,rri,duroj dhe hesht.Heshtja eshte protesta ime,revolta ndaj botes femerore,ajo bote e femres qe eshte bashkepunetore e vrasjes se vetebesimit femeror.


Shume keq e paske perkthyer

----------

2043 (22-03-2015)

----------


## Meriamun

Nje shkrim domethenes qe me la pershtypje shume te mire, gjithashtu perdorimi i antagonizmave si " e lenduara (viktima) kerkon falje, kerkon qe te rikthehet fajtorit" apo revolta ndaj natyres femerore e cila eshte bashkefajtore ne mbytjen e vetebesimit saj. Filozofi e vjeter kjo, ku ndjenja dhe miresia sfidojne arsyen

----------


## Ester Mera

Keto jane persiatje qe jane perjetuar,dhe ska ketu perkthim.Kjo  beteja qe zhvillohet brenda meje.

----------

